

Italy 1980 plane crash probably caused by missile, court says - yread
http://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/italy-1980-plane-crash-probably-caused-missile-court-205842528--sector.html

======
toyg
Probably not a HN post, but it's very good news for Italians. At least one of
the various massacres due to Italy being on the Cold War frontline has (kind
of) been explained fairly conclusively.

Now it'd be nice if US and French authorities would admit their guilt (after
all, Gaddafi and the URSS are both gone forever), but somehow I doubt that
will ever happen.

~~~
davidw
> Probably not a HN post

Nope, not in the slightest.

~~~
toyg
Which is what I said, it wasn't me posting it! But why the angry downvote? I
was just providing more context :)

